# RemoteRAM Announces The Future of Cloud Based RAM



## KMyers (Apr 1, 2015)

For Immediate Release

RemoteRAM was founded in early 2015 to answer a simple question that has plagued the IT industry for hours; If we can offload compute and storage into the cloud, why not RAM?. With that question in mind, our engineers spent the next 6 weeks in a pub to ponder and plan the future of RAM. Born out of their frustration, RemoteRAM was born. 

Thanks to the advances in Broadband Quantum Tunneling, our engineers were able to address possible latency in the platform to deliver a well lubricated Cloud Based RAM solution. We purposefully crafted a new and innovative SRAC System ("Super RAM Array Cluster) to house our RAM. We have over 800 Terabytes of RAM in our system with capacity to add an additional 80,000 TB as needed.

We have a special offer for all VPSBoard Members - visit our site at http://RemoteRAM.com  for 50% off your first 7 months of service on all plans.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Apr 1, 2015)

Tried the service and it was amazing!

When I encountered some issues with it, the PC plumber responded to my issue very quickly and resolved it within milliseconds. 

I would highly recommend this service to everyone, especially enterprises that require high amount of RAM.


----------



## Amitz (Apr 1, 2015)

Ramtastic stuff! Finally, my smartphone will not run out of RAM when playing, surfing and talking, all at the same time. So horny! I could kiss your butt for that.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Apr 1, 2015)

What happened to HostBluff?


----------



## KMyers (Apr 1, 2015)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> What happened to HostBluff?


HostBluff was sold to give me more time to focus on ServerMeadows.com . As ServerMeadows is running nicely right now, we were able to re-invest some of the profits into RemoteRAM.com


----------



## MannDude (Apr 1, 2015)

I love you @KMyers , but you already knew this.


----------



## souen (Apr 1, 2015)

Some cool specs you've got there, liking that Quantum Tunneled Broadband! Does your Desktop Grade plan support toasters as well?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 1, 2015)

What options do you have for smart-appliances like refrigerators?


----------



## KMyers (Apr 2, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I love you @KMyers , but you already knew this.


Of course I do



MannDude said:


> What options do you have for smart-appliances like refrigerators?


Support for refrigerators will be launching in Q3 depending on how the crowdfunding goes. The great news is that it will work with any model from 2010 onwards, it does not need to be one of those new-fangled smart ones



souen said:


> Some cool specs you've got there, liking that Quantum Tunneled Broadband! Does your Desktop Grade plan support toasters as well?


Technically yes however since most consumer grade toasters only support 2 GB of RAM, which is normally already maxed from the factory, it may not have much of a benefit. This is not due to a limitation on the RemoteRAM cloud platform or software rather a limit imposed by the community edition of ToastOS. Enterprise grade toasters on the other hand allows for up to 320 GB of Cloud RAM.


----------



## Master Bo (Apr 19, 2015)

API! We need API to use the fantastic ne RAM feature easily controlled unattendedly!


----------



## Coastercraze (Apr 19, 2015)

Did Sony buy you out yet?


----------



## libro22 (Apr 20, 2015)

...and I thought this was real  haha

Good thing I saw Pikachu there. 

If this was possible and it existed a few years back, you could have saved me a lot of time (and sleep) for my undergrad thesis. Those machine learning software we used was ram hungry.


----------



## KMyers (Apr 20, 2015)

Master Bo said:


> API! We need API to use the fantastic ne RAM feature easily controlled unattendedly!


The API will be coming in April of 2016



Coastercraze said:


> Did Sony buy you out yet?


No, but we are entertaining offers from Burst.net



libro22 said:


> ...and I thought this was real  haha
> 
> Good thing I saw Pikachu there.
> 
> If this was possible and it existed a few years back, you could have saved me a lot of time (and sleep) for my undergrad thesis. Those machine learning software we used was ram hungry.


The technology has existed for years, just create a 500 GB pagefile and put it on an SMB mount to Google's Cloud*. The problem is internet speeds were never up to par

*Please don't do that, it was a joke and will likely give you worse performance if it were possible.


----------

